# 2007 IBO World's???



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Snowshoe


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Snowshoe


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*Last I heard from a reputable source...*

was that the IBO committe was going up to Ellicottville, NY, next week to look at their ski area facilities.


Guess time will tell!!


Serge


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

there is going to be a board of directors meeting the 27th of this month it will be decided then. there are 3 places being considered besides going back to snowshoe. one in ny one in pa and one in indiana. if i were a betting man put your money on indiana.


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

Pic said:


> was that the IBO committe was going up to Ellicottville, NY, next week to look at their ski area facilities.
> 
> 
> Guess time will tell!!
> ...


did a search on mappoint, seems there are only 11 hotel/motels within 15 miles of the place....if it goes there, that means additional driving. it appears to be about 1.5 hours from erie....anderson indiana lists 20, with a ramada, holiday inn, comfort inn, super 8, within 10 miles, but again, additional driving.

if the ibo is really up for change, and wants to move the world shoot, they should at least meet or exceed what snowshoe has to offer. remember the world shoot at flatwoods? driving for over an hour to get to the shoot, and having your buddies on different ranges at different times, scattered across the county? lets take a step forward and not regress......the only shortfall snowshoe has is weather, but you will get that anywhere.


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

canaan valley wv, north east of elkins, with 3 hotels within 15 miles.......more driving.....and parking when you get there? food available? shuttle service?


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

I heard Holiday valley New York...its another ski resort,I dont know if its any better then Snowshoe...I bet its not any cheaper,but there is a lot of camping around the area.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

ghostrider46 said:


> canaan valley wv, north east of elkins, with 3 hotels within 15 miles.......more driving.....and parking when you get there? food available? shuttle service?


Man that would be nice. Thats about 100 miles for me. Used to hunt down at Dolly Sods, which is not that far from there.


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

*Worlds*

I think they will be hard pressd to find a facility that has what Snowshoe has to offer. Other than no air conditioners it was a great week down there we had a blast..


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

A lot closer for me.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

ky hammer said:


> there is going to be a board of directors meeting the 27th of this month it will be decided then. there are 3 places being considered besides going back to snowshoe. one in ny one in pa and one in indiana. if i were a betting man put your money on indiana.


Indiana would be exciting...triple digit temps...the occasional twister, but it has the possibility to be flat...I'm there:wink: l


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

Pic said:


> was that the IBO committe was going up to Ellicottville, NY, next week to look at their ski area facilities.
> 
> 
> Guess time will tell!!
> ...




Man that would be sweet.... 1/2 hr from my house:darkbeer:


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

How can you find a better place than snowshoe?
Really, how can you get that many people in one place for a shoot and not feel crowded?
How can you find a place with the kind of climate snowshoe has, in august.
How can you find another place that has as much as snowshoe has to offer like, shops, stores, starbucks, all the great restaraunts, and most of all, all of the lodging! 
I guess i am just in love with that place.


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

I honestly love snowshoe, leaving 102 degree temps to come down and shoot in the climent we had down there more than made up for the terrain. snowshoe does have about everything to offer as far as shops and lodging and also there are so many things for your familys to go do while we are all shooting, plus they provide all kinds of entertainment for the kids like movies and games for them all. it also has some of the best scenary of anywhere i have ever been! i do hope they have it back there agian next year, its supposed to be a challange to shoot on otherwise it shouldnt be the world championships..this place makes you earn your win!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know about anyone else out there but I've been to every Snowshoe Worlds there has been and to be honest I'm just a little burnt out on going to the same place year after year after year. I would like it if they moved it. I can't be the only one who feels this way cause I've seen participation drop dramatically the last couple of years from both shooters and exhibitors alike. If it keeps getting smaller eventually you will be able to hold it in someone's backyard.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I heard that Snowshoe had the contract through 2007 ??


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I was told that the 1st year the shoot was at snowshoe ther were 3000 shooters. This year their were 1900. Some people in the IBO think that the shooters are tired of comming to snowshoe. I love snowsho ,no driving,things for people that dont shoot to do, cool weather. I take my wife and kids to snowshoe. We take all of our food with us and cook in our room. This makes it a lot more affordable. I herd in Indiania their is 2500 rooms with in a 20min drive. What Iam I supposed to do drive the car to the shoot and leave my wife and kids at the room all day with no car. I dont think so. I dont know if this has anything to do with it but the majority of the people on the IBO board of directors are from Indiania.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

*What is there to do in Indiana??????????*

What is there to do in Indiana??????????


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Hey C.Callison*

Hey buddy, I shot with ya at snowshoe, Shayne. As far as shooting at snowshoe It was my first time shooting the worlds and I absolutely loved shooting out there. Even though I didn't shoot very well. It definately made a difference when I got home and shot on Sunday. But where ever it ends up I will try to make it.


----------



## Trumbull Archer (Mar 28, 2005)

I loved shooting at snowshoe.It was my 1st time shooting the worlds also,and I was glad to have the challenge of shooting the terrain. Locally I'm one of the best,but here at the worlds everyone was good,a humbulling expierience. Met some really great people,shot with some really great people,and loved the accomodations and setting. Hope they have the shoot there again next year.
T.A.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Indiana would be cool


----------



## cpt_70 (Mar 27, 2006)

my vote goes to cannaan valley wv
the climate is about the same as snowshoe and the terain is about the same.

not many hotels but lot of condos and rental houses. aslo ther are tons of things to see and do around that area.

thats just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Anderson, Indiana is only 30 minutes NE of Fishers and Carmel, Indiana. Every restaurant and nightclub ever thought of is in Hamilton county. There is no shortage of motel rooms either. it is true that central Indiana is NOT scenic and is generally flat. There are some VERY good 3D courses in the Indy area but the ones I am familiar with are south and west on Indy, haven't shot those areas NE of town, but I have heard that the local clubs up there set good courses. There is a very large group of Indiana 3D shooters, attendance will be up, thats guaranteed!


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Have fun....... I for one have no desire to shoot a flat 3 d course.. NY might not have been bad but Ill stick to the mountains of WV thanks


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

conquest said:


> Indiana would be cool


as in 90 degree's?


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

This thread is proof positive that no matter what they do, they'll never please everybody.


----------



## Little_Nupper (Jan 6, 2006)

Snowshoe has one more year left on their contract i believe.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Please if their going to move it don't let it be in Indiana or Ohio ukey:


----------



## mainebearhunter (Oct 21, 2005)

*IBO Has An Option on Snowshoe*

The IBO does not have to go to Snowshoe. They do, however, have an option to go their if they wish. That is my understanding at least.

My opinion is that the IBO will be hard pressed to provide shooters with the type of family atmosphere that Snowshoe has in spades. If I have to leave my family in a hotel room with nothing to do then I will be going to the shoot by myself and there will be a loss of the revenue generated by me bringing at least 5 additional family members with me.

Don't get me wrong, Snowshoe has its faults, but there are many things that make it a prime location for this shoot. I believe that if we don't have a similar centralized setup that the family aspect of this shoot will disappear and at least over the short-term the shoot attendance will go down.

The board does in-fact meet on the 26th and the decision will be made and announced. You will note that the ball caps and shirts at the Worlds this year were in short supply and the overall quantity was down. This is due to the fact that Snowshoe did not want to get stuck with inventory if the shoot does not come back. I spoke to several employees on the mountain and they are all worried because if we don't come back that will, obviously, be a huge blow to their local economy.

That all being said I am committed to the IBO and what it stands for. I will support any decision as best I can and hopefully, we will be in a location that allows us the type of mental and physical challenges that Snowshoe presents to us. The board has been committed to providing us with the best that is available and I trust that they will continue to make decisions that are in the best interest of the majority of people within the IBO.

Brian Fellows
Maine State IBO Representative


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

Little_Nupper said:


> Snowshoe has one more year left on their contract i believe.


the staff at snowshoe would not take a deposit for next year on the house we normally rent. they took our information, and put us on an automatic email update, effective after the ibo makes the decision on the 2007 shoot. that tells me they dont know if they are hosting next year, but i certainly hope that they do.....

i think anything less is a step backward, and it will become just another leg of the national triple crown. we stay in hotels and get beat up by the local economy at all 3 legs, who knows what kind of room rates we will see if in fact the shoot moves. i vote we leave the world shoot there, and start moving the triple crown shoots around.....that would be a nice change of scenery for sure.......


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Pic said:


> was that the IBO committe was going up to Ellicottville, NY, next week to look at their ski area facilities.
> 
> 
> Guess time will tell!!
> ...


what's the deal with the IBO and ski hills. I am getting to old and fat to be going up and down so many hills.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone remember when it was held in NY? Peak and Peak i believe. Well i was too young to remember that more than a few breif images in my head. Anyways, if they move this from Snoeshow it will be a disaster, at least in my opinion. Think about all we have at snoeshoe, great climate, plenty rooms and lodges, things to do for family as someone said.. And im not sure if anyone else has taken the opportunity to do so, but there is also Cass Scenic railroad near snoeshoe also. My mother does not shoot, and with the room we get, or at least next year providing its at snoeshoe, she will be able to watch us shoot from her room, watch TV, cook, and see the fireworks. Now where else can you do that? I really dont understand why someone would have a problem with coming back here. Weve been to one shoot (other than bedford) in indiana. The club was nice, and so was the range, but like other people have been saying--indianna is flat, hotter than snoeshoe, and there are the occasional twisters. As a matter of fact, we only barely finished before the tornado alarms went off. Luckily one never touched down but it came aweful close. 

Well i guess its up to them, but i hope they think about it long and hard first.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Why do they not centralize this thing more?? Seems to me that the archery would be bigger in the midwest and maybe even the west? I shot the worlds when it was in Illinois back in like '93 or '94, and wish they would bring it back!! My vote goes for Big Cedar Lodge in Branson, Mo!! '94


----------



## cbow3 (Feb 18, 2006)

I worked at peak n peek when they held the worlds there. I wish they would bring back here. Erie pa is a half hour away a lot of things for families to do there.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

well i can see what you are saying about centralizing it...but, well its kinda flat. I mean im sure im not the only one who gets bored looking at cows and corn, no offense. Bedford is nice and all, but i just really dont think you can beat SnowShoe.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

You can add another one to the list. A town in Western Pa. is talking with the IBO about hosting the Worlds. I grew up there and it's not a bad choice compared to the other ones I see. Place is Clarion, Pa. Home of Clarion University. Apperently the University and the Clarion Chamber of Commerece have been in touch with the IBO. Clarion is located right at an Exit on I-80. There are several motel chains right there along with a mall and several eating places. The University is right up town and it has a small town America downtown. The University has lots of housing and has just added a new housing complex called Reinhard Villiage. It has several housing complexes and is arranged like a small city. Located between the University and the Mall.My Dad who lives there says the University owns hundreds of acres behind the mall and Stadiuum complex. The whole town is surrounded by woods along the Clarion River. Cook Forest State Park is just up the road and has water slides,race tracks,horseback riding,conoe rental on the Clarion River is real big.There are cabins for rent everywhere (Cook Forest) and Several huge campgrounds. Wolfs Camping resort, Deer Meadows Camp, Kalyment Campground and several others. Double diamand deer ranch is also in Cook Forest. There is lots to do there. Snowshoe is really nice but don't rule out Clarion, Pa. Its really a pretty good choice.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I live 7 miles north of Clarion. This town could probally pull this off. Every October they have an Autumn Leaf Festival in Clarion . Over 100,000 people attend this event and they do a great job at it every year. They have an Arts and Craft day on friday and they shut down downtown Clarion from end to end and there are people everywhere. Parade on saturday and Car show and tractor show in there to. They handle major events very well.
I run one of the many local 3D shoots in the area. Clarion Chamber of Com. has been in touch with me asking me questions about ranges. The Motel area at i-80 and mall area is all woods along the River into town and up behind the University stadium. From what I see all the ranges could be right out the back door of the motels and right behind the University Stadium and the University Housing Complex's. Looks to me like they are onto something really good here.There is also a huge state Game Lands right on the outskirts of town. looks to me like the University shuttle bus's could deliver everyone around easy. Since its a small town, You could easily just drive the 1/2 to 1 mile to ranges and up town. Actually you could walk. 
I would predict this won't happen since there are no IBO Rep's that live anywhere near.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

Seven Springs ski resort in S.W. Pa. would also be a sweet place to have it. Same sort of terrain as Snowshoe and pretty much the same climate. The town of Somerset is not that far away and it has tons of hotels and campgrounds.
Cool places to see like Fallingwater,Kentuck Knob and Ohiopyle (which has river rafting on the Yough river and good trout fishing). 
About 35 minutes from Seven Springs is Fort Neccesity ( George Washington's first defeat), Jumonville Glen (Washington's first real battle with the French and Indians)and Mystic rock golf course, which is home to the PGA 84 lumber classic. All of this not far off of the nations first highway,Rt. 40.
And its not very far from the Mason Dixon line and the Pa. turnpike.
It is about 2 hours north of Snowshoe. Plus 25 minutes from home!


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Next World Shoot*

Wouldn't It Be Nice Being Centered In The United States, That Way You Would See Way More People Attending, Being Gas Prices Are So High. Traveling From Eastern Nebraska Would Have Cost Us 500.00 Dollars In Gas To Go To Snowshoe. I Know It's Only Money But It Would Be Nice Being In The Center Of The States.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

xsmasherj said:


> I heard Holiday valley New York...its another ski resort,I dont know if its any better then Snowshoe...I bet its not any cheaper,but there is a lot of camping around the area.



holiday valley is a real nice place.....there is plenty of motel/camping available.....and great shopping for the misses......you dont need to be a mountain goat to climb the slopes either...........it has my vote


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Punch_Master said:


> I don't know about anyone else out there but I've been to every Snowshoe Worlds there has been and to be honest I'm just a little burnt out on going to the same place year after year after year. I would like it if they moved it. I can't be the only one who feels this way cause I've seen participation drop dramatically the last couple of years from both shooters and exhibitors alike. If it keeps getting smaller eventually you will be able to hold it in someone's backyard.



i agree....ive been to all but this year and im ready for a change.....i think the triple crown needs to move too......maybe a triple crown leg could go to snowshoe.......


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

EASTON94 said:


> Why do they not centralize this thing more?? Seems to me that the archery would be bigger in the midwest and maybe even the west? I shot the worlds when it was in Illinois back in like '93 or '94, and wish they would bring it back!! My vote goes for Big Cedar Lodge in Branson, Mo!! '94



branson, mo.........whooooaaaaa.....it would be nice but to many other things to do....my shooting would suffer......:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i think one problem the ibo is looking to eliminate is the morning fog....and yes everyplace could have some...but snowshoe has it every morning........get to a lower elevation.....




holiday valley...........:wink: 

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Anybody heard any word yet?


----------



## JMARLEY7 (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard it was going to be in Geogia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

I second the fact that it would be nice "NOT" to keep holding it way back east!
A more central location would allow more people to attend the shoot and that = more jingle in the IBO`s and shooters pockets!:wink:
I personally hope they have it in IN this next year. 

I went to the NFAA nationals in Yankton SD this year and that would be a great place to hold a shoot the caliber of the IBO "WORLD" shoot! 
Plenty of challenging up & down shots/difficult terrain and lots of recreation with the Lewis an Clark lake right there!
If there were ever a place taylor-made for a 3D shoot......its Yankton SD.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't care were it is I will go, But I am already doing 18/19 hours to WV or Bedford IN... How far is that from Neb.?


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

put your money on indiana, but it wont be official till mon


----------



## mr. clean (Mar 15, 2006)

*Can't make everybody happy, so make me happy!*

I think all mentioned shoots should be held no more than 30 minutes from my house:wink: . But seriously, I think some sort of site rotation could be considered, in other words use the same sites, but rotate the shoots. That way at some point in time the worlds and classic would be held within a reasonable distance from everyone. I shot Roanoke and Georgia this year, Roanoke being a 45 minute drive and Georgia 9.5 hours. I like to take my family and we camp, but gas prices killed the pull to Georgia. If the ASA doesn't shoot Roanoke next year the closest shoot will probably be Georgia again. I shot the Va. IBO State this year and would have went to Snowshoe but it was to close to the classic date, money thing you know. I was planning on shooting more IBO next year and going to Snowshoe, now you guys want to move that to Syberia or some other midwest location. Guess I need to buy a hybrid that seats five and can carry a double bow case, porta-crib and a 3d chair. Is there such a thing?


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*anyone heard*

Has anyone heard anything yet on where the location will be. I saw a reply that said the IBO was having a meeting today.


----------



## {DCF&S}MikeW (Aug 27, 2006)

i wanna go to ibo this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*surely someone has heard something*

If there was a meeting today surely someone has heard something about what was decided. If no one has heard is there any idea when we will hear.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Evidently a decision has been made, but the IBO is holding off announcing it, until the locations that weren't selected, are notified. 

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=1666987


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Well they had to tell everyone that their prices were a little higher here and there and that they are going with someone else.

Ken had hoped to have it up by the end of the week Sep. 1


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

*Anderson*

Was on IBO.net and guess who is the State Rep for the IBO from Indiania. Yep---Wayne Huffman from Anderson. You would wonder if the other places submitting bids even had a chance. It will be even more interesting to see the name of the Archery Club Hosting it and the couple members. I will bet this was a done deal a long time ago. :darkbeer: 
Just why i gave up on the IBO!!!!!!
It will be really interesting to see who the members of the club are!! maybe
your amagination could really go wild here. Maybe you members should ask?????????????


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

*eriesigtau*



> Was on IBO.net and guess who is the State Rep for the IBO from Indiania. Yep---Wayne Huffman from Anderson. You would wonder if the other places submitting bids even had a chance. It will be even more interesting to see the name of the Archery Club Hosting it and the couple members. I will bet this was a done deal a long time ago.
> Just why i gave up on the IBO!!!!!!
> It will be really interesting to see who the members of the club are!! maybe
> your amagination could really go wild here. Maybe you members should ask?????????????


I have been hearing the Anderson rumor for awhile and it has really heated up lately BUT I fail to see your logic. Do not several states have IBO state reps? What would make Mr. Huffman special? If another site in PA was selected would you say the same thing about their rep?

I hope it is in Anderson. If so, likely at Fall Creek Valley Conservation Club. Nice course IMO. Parking may be an issue there though it that is where it ends up.

bbaumer


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah,it would be great to have it held in the midwest for awhile.....:wink:


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Fall Creek Conservation Club in my opinion doesn't have the capability of hosting the world championship or even a triple crown at their site, it would have to be in another location, but if it is in Indiana prepare for some hot weather, it was 96 degrees when I left for WV this year!


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

If it moves is there another org. that has big shoots in or near WV ? Seems from IBO forum it is going west next year.. nothing offical I guess there is still hope. My son placed in the Worlds this year we missed the awards because I didnt read all the info on what was going on STill havent recieved his trophy by maill IOBO might be slipping a little


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

LEP, If you want to shoot in WV you can shoot the WV Triple Crown. The first shoot is usually in May. The number of shooters is smaller and the entry fees are less than the national shoots but the paybacks are larger. Figure that out. You can get info on this shoot at www.huntingtonarcheryclub.com or go to 3dshoots.com I dont think the dates have been set for 07 yet. 
I would hope the worlds would stay at Snowshoe. I have kinda got rubbed the wrong way by the way things are being done, and the prices shooters are being charged to play this game. Believe me when I say the clubs that host these shoots are raking it in. I only planned to go to Nelsonville and Snowshoe in 07. But if the worlds are in Anderson my family and I will probably just spend and extra week at the beach. And if Iam not going to the worlds there is no reason to try to qualify at Nelsonville. I will just shoot in state in 07. Maybe do some ASA if I can learn more about it.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

seems to me, this thread is all about complaining about driving to a National shoot. maybe there should be no national shoot so everyone is happy that they don't have to travel to a shoot location. 
If you all really want to shoot, who cares where they are held.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Grnmtn said:


> I don't care were it is I will go, But I am already doing 18/19 hours to WV or Bedford IN... How far is that from Neb.?



Its about 19 hours if you drive straight through and I only live about 30 min from Omaha Neb. :wink:


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Stealthman said:


> Yeah,it would be great to have it held in the midwest for awhile.....:wink:


C'MON JERRY, I don't think they'll consider us for a WORLD SHOOT, but it would be nice to have at least one in OMAHA, or LINCOLN .......
Don't you think it's a little too flat though.. :wink: 

Bagger


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

If they do have it in Anderson, IN my $ says they will have it at Mounds State Park.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

mr. clean said:


> But seriously, I think some sort of site rotation could be considered, in other words use the same sites, but rotate the shoots.


thats how they do the US open. its a good idea!


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

It aint flat in Yankton SD,and thats a sweet place for a 3D!
Much tougher course than anything in the Omaha/Lincoln area......


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Well here it is Tuesday with NO answer yet imagine that!!!

Seems to be a ton of those thourghly convinced it was going to Anderson, IN. :aww: 
I say: what a crock!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

You can bet if it is in Anderson, everybody that knows somebody has a room booked by now. The rest of us Pee-ons get Indianapolis and the drive. Just for the heck of it ,I logged onto Motel 6 and checked on a room rate for August 1 to the 5th. Guess what , nothing available for those dates. Seems like somebody knows something. Guess I will wait and see and probally just make it real easy--Stay Home.


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*closer hotels*

Check in areas like Greenfield, Mucie, Fishers. All nice areas and not nearly as far as Indy


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Sure is nice though to park and never drive anywhere for the weekend.. Like Snowshoe.. I think if a place doesnt have on site lodgeing it shouldnt even be considered to replace Snowshoe..


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

LEP said:


> Sure is nice though to park and never drive anywhere for the weekend.. Like Snowshoe.. I think if a place doesnt have on site lodgeing it shouldnt even be considered to replace Snowshoe..


Yeah would have been great if the membership would have gotten to pick the place. That way you would have been positive that you could have drove in on wednesday and not moved your car until sunday...

But hey that is the IBO looking out for you...


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

All of you that said Anderson Indiana are the big winners they just put it up on the IBO web site. Be ready to sweat in Aug in Indiana.


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

When leading club members get to old to walk hills the shoots start getting flatter. I have seen it happen at local shoots before too. Its an 8 hour drive for me to snowshoe. Anderson is only a 2 hour drive and I still dont like it. This place sounds just like another crappy triplecrown. Nothing like the vacation spot that snowshoe is. Not worth taking 4-5 days off work.


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Well I guess I will save some bucks next year LOL 30 bucks IBO membership and the 600 or 700 hundred I spent this year at Snowshoe...I wish em the best


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Cool, Anderson's about 8 hours from me....although I did not see an announcement on the IBO site?? '94


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Cool, Anderson's about 8 hours from me....although I did not see an announcement on the IBO site?? '94


Here you go my good man
http://www.ibo.net/iboyou/news.asp?ID=42


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Nevermind I see it....its only right in the middle of the home page!! '94


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Why are so many people upset about IBO 2007*

All I read about is people complaining about the IBO not getting awards to people, not being organinzed, the turnout at the worlds being down. Seems maybe the IBO became lazy and complacent possibly from being in the same place for so long. Look at this as a new start for the IBO. Maybe Anderson will be better than Snowshoe and maybe it won't. Yes there may be a little bit of driving but people do it at other shoots and do not complain. You just have not had to drive for so long you just expect to not have to. The weather should not be an issue because everyone on this sight shoots when it is hot. Look at Indiana from the IBO point of view. It is about as centrally located in the US as could be. Which is going to equal out the drive time for most of the Country, and bring in more shooters. So please be positive and give the IBO and Anderson a fare chance.


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Why are so may people upset*

Why are so many people upset about IBO 2007 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All I read about is people complaining about the IBO not getting awards to people, not being organinzed, the turnout at the worlds being down. Seems maybe the IBO became lazy and complacent possibly from being in the same place for so long. Look at this as a new start for the IBO. Maybe Anderson will be better than Snowshoe and maybe it won't. Yes there may be a little bit of driving but people do it at other shoots and do not complain. You just have not had to drive for so long you just expect to not have to. The weather should not be an issue because everyone on this sight shoots when it is hot. Look at Indiana from the IBO point of view. It is about as centrally located in the US as could be. Which is going to equal out the drive time for most of the Country, and bring in more shooters. So please be positive and give the IBO and Anderson a fare chance.
__________________
Stay low let it Blow 


911 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to 911 
Find all posts by 911 
Add 911 to Your Buddy List


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*know idea why*

I have know idea why that showed up twice.


----------



## ohiobuckbuster (Jul 16, 2005)

*IBO Kickback*

The IBO is probably getting a kickback of some sort from the local goverment of Anderson. The IBO is a money making organization, that's it. I don't think they are interested in the bow hunters at all, look at the awards for the biggest class of shooters, the hunter class. There is no award for second place!!

I believe the attendance will be slightly higher for maybe a couple of years because of the new location and the ease of getting there for a new group of people, the ones who didn't want to travel to Snowshoe, and then the attendance will drop because Anderson is no Snowshoe. This will be more like another Triple Crown shoot. You go, you shoot, you go home.

Ohiobuckbuster


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I know that traveling the 12 hours to WV was something that I never wanted to do before. But I tell you I will make the 5-6 hour trip to IN. SOmeone tell me what was so great about snowshoe and why they think ANderson will not compare


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

The only complaint is that the shoot was moved from a nice location to another location. Anderson is actually closer to me by 40-50 miles but it still is the idea, if you don't get your reservations in early you are going to be driving! Oh and better leave the wife and kids at home. From what I have heard there is not as much to do on Anderson!


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

ohiobuckbuster-I resent you comments that the City of Anderson receives a kickback from the IBO without any proof to back up that claim. I think it shows very poor taste on your part. You would not want anyone making an accusation against you without any kind of proof. The city will receive nothing more than what is given to any other organization. 

I believe the city will put on a world class event. There are things in the works that should make this an enjoyable trip for not only the shooters but their families. We all know that Anderson is not Snowshoe. Anderson never claimed to be Snowshoe but the city believes that they can put on an event that people will be happy with. Give it a chance and don't make accusations that you cannot back up.


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

longbowdude said:


> When leading club members get to old to walk hills the shoots start getting flatter. I have seen it happen at local shoots before too. Its an 8 hour drive for me to snowshoe. Anderson is only a 2 hour drive and I still dont like it. This place sounds just like another crappy triplecrown. Nothing like the vacation spot that snowshoe is. Not worth taking 4-5 days off work.


I agree with you 100% Just another shoot! Not worth the drive


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

[It is about as centrally located in the US as could be. Which is going to equal out the drive time for most of the Country, and bring in more shooters. So please be positive and give the IBO and Anderson a fare chance.
__________________


Anderson may be a nice place and it may be central as far as from west coast to east coast, but where are the majority of the IBO members located then go central from there? Or here is a novel idea "let the members decide". Let the people that are going to the shoots have a say. The IBO had no problem polling the shooters at the check in stations at worlds last year to ask about a new hunter class. HMMMM There could have been a question on there with the choices of the locations that were being considered. Check the one you want. Simple right? 

I think the IBO missed the boat on this one.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Anderson is a mere 25 minutes north of Fishers and Carmel, Indiana. Every freaking restaurant, bar and nightclub chain in America is represented there. Including some pretty high end places. Greater Indianapolis is used to hosting some BIG events: NCAA final fours, Indy 500, the Brickyard 400, Numerous Conventions, NBA Games, NFL Games, etc. There are motels and hotels out the wazoo around the city, including up the I-69 corridor. Do you think the ibo worlds are really gonna intimidate or overwhelm Central Indiana?


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

grouse said:


> I know that traveling the 12 hours to WV was something that I never wanted to do before. But I tell you I will make the 5-6 hour trip to IN. SOmeone tell me what was so great about snowshoe and why they think ANderson will not compare



Snowshoe had.

Great mountain scenery
Awesome high class resorts. (I could not afford to stay there during ski season)
4-5 High class restuarants 2 minute walk from the practice bales and resort.
Practice bales 2 minute walk from resorts
Multiple bars within walking distance for the people who enjoy the nightlife.
Gatlinburg-like shopping area for the ladies.
Buses to take you to your range. Never had to start your car...
One of the top Golf courses in the country
In the evening after the shoot it was like a little small town full of friendly archers.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I love this....

this is exactly what needs to be said. Both places had an excellent place for having it (or at least that is what the members will always here from the IBO). But there is one thing that Snowshoe had that I never heard tell be a problem.
*Arrangements!* Plenty of parking, Plenty of Lodging. Oh and you did not have to drive anywhere once you got there.

Now I know nothing about Anderson and can not B!*@H about it, *YET!*

But when I call over, when the IBO finally annouces the location, and can't get a room except for 30 minutes away! Then I will feel it is time for a change in the upper memberships and I would seriously hope the rest of the membership would feel strongly the same as I! But until then. We will see.


----------



## ohiobuckbuster (Jul 16, 2005)

*misunderstood me Huff*

Huff,
What I mean is I think the IBO is getting something from Anderson, some sort of kickback from the city to hold it there. It happens all the time, i.e. the olympics, baseball teams moving, football teams moving to new cities, etc. 

I am sure Anderson is a nice place and they will do a great job and make it enjoyable for all. It is actually 5.5 hours closer than WV was, and I will shoot there as well. I am merely saying the IBO doesn't do anything without getting something in return. They just are in it to make money.

I apologize Huff if you thought I was slamming Anderson, I didn't mean that.

Ohiobuckbuster


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe I was a little harsh on my first reaction to the IBOs changing locations. So I Thought.. I did a search on Anderson In to find out about maybe a place to stay. Guess what all Sold out allready this means long drive times .. Come on its been anounced what 2 or 3 days and allready sold out all hotels in Anderson. What kind of town is this.. I think there is something going on here.. Maybe the IBO doesnt want us Easterners anymore.. If Im wrong please someone do a search see what I might have missed .. I reserved my place at Snowshoe 1 month before the worlds with no problems at all..


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohio... I guess you need to check out the IBO books which are open for all as it is a non profit organization. Anything monatary or trades needs to be reported for the tax man. What is Anderson or anyother place getting for having an event of this size. 3000 shooters give or take and their families for 4 days to a week in money from lodging, food and all other things needed for a vacation. That is a nice bump for any comunity and any surrounding ones as well.


----------



## 911 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Hotel Rooms Available*

I contacted the Holiday Inn in Anderson and they told me that they have nearly every room available for the week of August 2-5 and the rate for a room is 75.00 The phone number is 1-765-644-2581 This hotel is located less than a mile from where there central area will be for the shoot.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

911 said:


> I contacted the Holiday Inn in Anderson and they told me that they have nearly every room available for the week of August 2-5 and the rate for a room is 75.00 The phone number is 1-765-644-2581 This hotel is located less than a mile from where there central area will be for the shoot.


Ahhh, that is funny???
I called yesterday and can't find anything except some room for 300.00 a night. That is right *300.00* do to the Brickyard being that weekend. Can someone verify the dates for me *PLEASE!!!*


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Supershark said:


> Ahhh, that is funny???
> I called yesterday and can't find anything except some room for 300.00 a night. That is right *300.00* do to the Brickyard being that weekend. Can someone verify the dates for me *PLEASE!!!*



Wow that is right the Brickyard is that weekend, but its all the way on the other side of town, but that is a quarter million people that will be there!! Wow if thats the case thats probably not the best planning on the date...'94


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Well my feeling is, being 250,000+ people/vendors/crews/broadcasters, they could pretty much take up everything within a 150 mile radious or more of the city of Indianapolis (probably a lot more). I have heard that the place the shoot was moved too was smaller than where we were at, so where are all the spill overs supposed to stay? _If this is the deal _it was some pi$$ pour planning. 


Edit:
I just checked the brickyards website, and the race is on the 29th of July, but the rooms will be reserved into the following week for rain days!


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

That figures,put it on or near the date of something else to where rooms for rent will be impossible.Kind of like Erie,Pa. - archery tournament + soccer tournaments = 0 rooms if you wait even the slightest amount of time to book.SNOWSHOE COME BACK.... PLEEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

aceshtr said:


> SNOWSHOE COME BACK.... PLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully next year. They are not going to admit in their wrong doing this year. They will play it off to make themselves feel better! :wink:


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

The Brickyard is the week before the IBO World Championship and Archery Festival.

Come on folks let us get all the info together for you before you judge. Why worry.....have we failed you in the past with IBO World locations? You loved Flatwoods, you loved Peak n Peek, and you loved Snowshoe. We know this and would not give you anything less!

We will have accomodation info soon as well as info on other things the City of Anderson and the IBO has planned for your families. 

So, go get ready for hunting season, have some fun, leave these details to us. 
:wink: 
Judy


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Well said Judy.


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

JUST TALKED TO THE HOLIDAY INN IN ANDERSON, THE GUY SAID HE HAD PLENTY OF ROOMS AND DIDN'T SEEM TOO CONCERNED ABOUT ALL MOTELS GETTING BOOKED. I FIGURED I WOULD GO AHEAD AND RESERVE MY ROOM JUST IN CASE. 1 ROOM 2 FULL SIZE BEDS NON-SMOKING $99.00  AT LEAST I'M GAURENTEED A PLACE TO STAY


----------

